# 12th Ave. Birds



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow were the birds dropping in above the bridge in Fargo this morning. Just a constant stream. I was trying to lift some weights in the wellness center on campus but could only just stare out the window. If it were legal I think I could even limit out with a slingshot the way they were piling in. Almost makes me want to go decoy em just to watch. Has anyone else seen the pile that is congregating? :eyeroll:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Its wonderful to watch, if only the turf had windows and was located on the West side of campus :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think I'll have to pull up a lawn chair and a case of beer tonight on the bridge. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They've been doing this every year like clockwork. They just seem to know where they're safe, and they always keep an eye on the NDSU plots. When that corn goes down, they're on it within 2 days.

After they feed it out....than it gets interesting. But the unfortunate thing, is that the NDSU plots on the edge of town got closed down by the city to hunting. I've had A LOT of great hunts out there, I hate to see it go. :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, this is my last year at SU. Then it's time to get a job  I've witnessed the activity for 3 years now, and everyday I still shake my head, wishing I could get a day in those fields.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Chris,
What plots are you refering to?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Last night one of the 12th Ave birds hit a power line and broke his wing and was running around the BSA parking lot. One of my buddies caught him. I'll post a pick of it when it gets developed. Police wanted him to kill it. Still not sure what he did with it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Muskat, the stuff off of 19th Ave and I-29.

GG, that would be a kodak moment.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Chris-You actually hunted that close to the city? That is amazing. You really didnt have to scout very hard for those fields!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris, How long has it been since the city has closed down those plot areas. I never realized that they were ever open to hunting. I just assumed that they had always been closed up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe.....there's a reason I don't talk about it much. 

This is the first year they shut it down. I've been hunting it for 7 years....quietly.

Anywho...I'm looking into it more to get it opened back up.

The pic below is the last time we hunted it. From left to right, Maverick, Myself, Decoyer, Al Thomas (MN Waterfowl Assoc.) and his son, and Doug Panchot ....oh ya, gotta name Rorry the GooseKillin' Dog.

Background look familiar?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That it does, that is does. I'm from LaMoure ND, and haven't actually hunted up here, just always had the itch with the birds always scraping their bellies across campus buildings.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Some of the oldest birds I have shot came from there! Some friends had a couple mounted. The best thing about the hunt was going to Brenda's Shack after we were done, and waking up in my own bed was also a plus.
God it is an awesome spot!! But they closed it this year because the city found it to be to much of a liability factor. It's deffinitley a refuge now! Those birds fly right over my house every morning and every night! Loud as can be!

Mav....


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

This morning on my way to Grand Forks, North of town a few miles North of county road twenty right off i29 about 600 Honkers were piling in a field...didn't see any posters...only question is if it is too close to the road....I will keep a watch on this field and see if this continues...anyone else ever see birds in this area?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hunted that field on the September opener in 2001. Is it corn this year?


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Holy (*&^%$#%&^& thats the overpass to the North in the picture. Talk about wishing you knew about somethings.....!!!!

Nice Pic!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah I was wondering if anybody else had been seeing those birds. I was trying to find out if you could hunt there or not, this is my first year at NDSU so I don't know all the little honey holes, I would have found out by now but my friends and I banged 18 last Sunday back in the cities, got rid of the itch for a couple days. Chris if you ever get them to open that back up e-mail me [email protected], trying to find new spots to hunt up here, have everything packed in my car. They just opened up resident licences to non-res. students, this is awesome.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes Chris it is corn....they were none stop diving in there at about 7:15 this morning.....who knows how full that field ended up...like I said the only problem would be how close it is to the road...


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I forgot, I also saw birds about eleven miles south of Hillsboro...right before the sign..there is a small stream that they were packed in...I have never seen them there before...anyone else..it was on the east side of I29


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Have saw geese in that crick for the last five years on my way back and forth to GF. Went up to purposily scout them one evening and could not find them nothin on the water and nothin flying. I think it might just be a fluke that you see them in there as i have never seen big numbers. Whatever the case if you could find were they are goin i think it could be good.
cbass


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll never forget the morning you guys were nice enough to take me to that field. I can remember thinking, after every shot was fired, that surely the Fargo Police would be showing up any time now! Hope you can get it opened again, nice place for you younger guys to get out for a quick morning shoot.

I've thought that maybe a guy could contract with a farmer close to that location to plant corn...maybe, buy the seed and fertilizer and herbicide, let the farmer keep the corn, and get exclusive hunting rights for a specified group of guys....say anyone going to or that did go to NDSU. (except for me - MSUM)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Those birds south of Hillsboro have been roosting in that creek by the farm for several years.Problem is you rarely see more than 50 birds there.


----------

